# ASPC Congress Youth Essay Contest



## muffntuf (Mar 24, 2010)

Win A Flip Cam!
Youth Essay Contest for
Youth Roving Reporter
Congress 2010
Ardmore, OK

How would you like to be a Roving Youth Reporter for The American Shetland Congress 2010 in Ardmore, Oklahoma that will be uploaded to Youtube.com? Your opportunity to not only be a reporter but to be a reporter with a brand new Flipcam webcam!
Prize: Flip Cam

Details at:
ASPC AMHR Youth Website
Questions email to :
[email protected]
subject line: Question for Youth Congress Flip Cam Contest
or 
Sandy Graybow:
[email protected]
subject line: Question for Youth Congress Flip Cam Contest
Sponsored By:
Jackie and Stuff Tyler
Emerald Glenn Farm, Woodville, WI
Trace Anderson 
Triangle Acres, Askov, MN


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 26, 2010)

I just got word today 3/25/2010 the rules will be posted on the ASPC/AMHR youth website this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 28, 2010)

BUMP


----------

